# Bellator 67 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, May 4th. If pipe the champ signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 67, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Michael Chandler vs. Akihiro Gono
> Bryan Baker vs. Ben Saunders
> ...





If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. If two people call out each other as an opponent it will be on! 

*
Main Event

pipe (9-2-1) vs HitOrGetHit (3-4)

Main Card

dudeabides (5-8) vs kantowrestler (3-12-1)
John8204 (1-0) vs Ruckus (1-0)
* 

*
Members signed up:

Dan9
John8204
pipe
Ruckus
kantowrestler
HitOrGetHit
dudeabides
*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in for this.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I will defend, sign me up


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so we have fights set up.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'll send some picks in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys, we have 3 matchups (posted in the first post of the thread) with pipe vs HOGH for the belt! ... and still time for more people to sign up, every two can be added on the card against each other.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope I continue to keep building towards a winning record.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess I'll wait til tomorrow morning and see if somebody else signs up before I say I'm in lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just sign up dude.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I already did sign up, just didn't know if I needed an opponent or not.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up Dan9 but we had an odd # sorry and everybody sent their picks before the prelims started.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Damn good event, I went 4-2, lost Saunders and Kirk....I think I kinda got jobbed on Kirk but I landed three on the button for maximum score-age, so unless my opponent went 6-0 I think I won.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

should be a close one, comes down to predictions...I too was 4-2 with some solid calls.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

well this is my card

Chandler TKO 1st - 24 points
Romero TKO 2nd - 23 points
Kirk DEC UNA
Ford TKO 2nd -21 points
Grabowski SUB 2nd - 12 points
Saunders DEC UNA

80 points


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 67 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> O'Grady Sub 2
> Taleb TKO 2
> Alexandre UD
> Harris UD
> ...



*
Main Event

pipe (10-2-1) vs HitOrGetHit (3-5)
Fight won by pipe 60 to 59! 

And ... after a bloody battle to the finish ... the winner, and STILL.. the champion of the Bellator pick 'em league... pipe! Yours still, of course:










Main Card

dudeabides (6-8) vs kantowrestler (3-13-1)
Fight won by dudeabides 59 to 45! 

John8204 (1-1) vs Ruckus (2-0)
Fight won by Ruckus 81 to 80! 

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was Ruckus with 81 points in a very very narrow win! If you guys want to up the number of prelims picked let me know. Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems as long as you keep showing up.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

pipe


> Luis "Sapo" Santos - UD
> Damian Grabowski - sub - rnd 1 *15*
> Michael Chandler - Tko - rnd 2 *19*
> Ben Saunders - Tko - rnd 2
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Ben Saunders via (t)KO rd. 2
> Michael Chandler via Unanimous Decision *15*
> Luis Santos via (t)KO rd. 1
> Damian Grabowskimvia Submission rd. 2 *13*
> ...


dudeabides


> Santos TKO 3
> Chandler UD *15*
> Saudners TKO 1
> Alexandre KO 2 *13*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Akihiro Gono/uanimous decision
> Bryan Baker/TKO/round 1 *15*
> Ryan Ford/TKO/round 3 *19*
> Dave Huckaba/knockout/round 1
> ...


John8204


> Chandler TKO 1st *24*
> Romero TKO 2nd *23*
> Kirk DEC UNA
> Ford TKO 2nd *21*
> ...


Ruckus


> Michael Chandler KO rd 3 *21*
> Bryan Baker UD *23*
> Luis "Sapo" Santos TKO Rd 2
> Damian Grabowski SD *18*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

John8204 said:


> well this is my card
> 
> Chandler TKO 1st - 24 points
> Romero TKO 2nd - 23 points
> ...


Close one homie. I'm sure we'll dance again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This better not be the beginning of another loosing streak.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Crap 1 point? lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It happens.


----------

